# Question for Mavic Exalith wheelset owners!



## tony604 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello fellow road bikers! I was wondering are there less expensive compatible alternatives to the over priced exalith brake pads? I'm close to replacing my first set and looking around it'll cost about $50 for a set! Yikes! Thanks for any help! :thumbsup:


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Yes. Swiss Stop Flash Pro Green (Shimano) or Race Pro Green (Campagnolo).

I was informed by a Swiss bicycle and parts retailer who lives two miles from the Swiss Stop factory that the Flash Pro/Race Pro pads are the same as Mavic Exalith pads (Swiss Stop makes the Exalith pads).


----------



## tony604 (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks tvad, and whoa I can get a whole set and it's almost the same price as a pair of exalith's jeez!


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

Hi,

Does anyone know if the updated Swiss Stop Flash Pro BXP II's can be used on Exalith rims?

Thanks for your help!

Nik


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Mods should bump this to the tire and wheel section.


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

**Updated** I have learned that Swiss Stop Flash Pro (Or Race Pro) GHP2's will work with rims that have Mavic's Exalith coating. Not clear if they are the exact same model as Mavic Exalith pads, but both made by Swiss Stop and both work very well. And about 75% less expensive than Mavic Exalith branded pads.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Old_school_nik said:


> **Updated** I have learned that Swiss Stop Flash Pro (Or Race Pro) GHP2's will work with rims that have Mavic's Exalith coating. Not clear if they are the exact same model as Mavic Exalith pads, but both made by Swiss Stop and both work very well. And about 75% less expensive than Mavic Exalith branded pads.


Yes the green GHP2 are the pads for Exalith rims. Those are what I always use.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

The exalith coating is the exact same as the campagnolo shamal mille. You can use the campag blue pads (available in either camp/shim). I just bought the set of 4 on ebay for $26.


----------



## marthered (10 mo ago)

Hi. Old thread but someone might be able to help. I can find the shamal mille pads referenced above but can't find Green GPH2 pads. Are these obsolete now and if so what was the replacement? Are they these I've linked to below ? Thanks. 









Flash Pro BXP Brake Pads


Product features - SwissStop FlashPro BXP Use: Road, Triathlon Rim Type: Aluminium Stopping Power: 9 of 10 Longevity: 8 of 10 Modulation: 8 of 10 Note: Bed in your new pads to achieve optimum...




www.bike-discount.de


----------

